# Nascar The Game: 2013 - wird das was?



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2013)

Ich hab grad zufällig auf Steam als Angebot nen Vorverkaufs-Rabatt für das Spiel "_*Nascar The Game: 2013*_" entdeckt. Weiß jemand was über das Game? Der Link zur Website über Steam führt zur Website des Konsolen-Games "_Nascar The Game: Inside Line_", wo erst ne kurze News zu der Steam-Version steht NASCAR The Game: 2013 | NASCAR The Game

Wird das Spiel eine Umsetzung des Konsolentitels "Inside Line", oder ist das ein komplett neues Game? Wie gut/schlecht bzw. Arcade/Sim-artig ist "Inside Line" ? Bei Amazon.de gibt es nur die PS3-Version als Import, scheinbar seit Ende 2012 oder Anfang 2013: http://www.amazon.de/NASCAR-The-Game-Inside-Line/dp/B0083RDTA0


----------



## ak1504 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich kenn Eutechnyx nur von ACR und was sie da abliefern is eher fragwürdig...


----------



## Jor-El (18. Juni 2013)

Im Steam-Forum konnte ich keine brauchbaren Infos dazu finden. Aber da bestimmt einige das Spiel gekauft haben, um den Instant Beta Access zu bekommen, würde ich in 1-2 Tagen einfach mal auf utube schauen.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Juni 2013)

Ah, okay - es gibt da also ne Beta für Vorkäufer? Dann wird man da sicher noch mehr erfahren in den nächsten Wochen.


----------



## SupprDeitsch (28. Juni 2013)

Hab das Nascar 2003 von Papyrus, des war schon ganz geil wenn man bedenkt dass es nur 4 autotypen gibt (gut, ok, verschiedene lackierungen) und die meisten kurse einfach ovale sind...

wenn das anähernd an die fahrphysik und die einstellmöglichkeiten und vorallem geile wiederholungs-video-funktionen hat und das ganze mit neuerer grafik vereint wärs was für mich. ahja der sound vom 2003er war endgeil!!


----------



## Rocir339 (10. Juli 2013)

@SupprDeitsch

Es gibt schon seit 2008 einen Nachfolger für NASCAR 2003, und zwar iRacing.com. Es ist wahrscheinlich die aktuell realistischste Rennsimulation und bietet neben Oval-Rennen auch ganz normale Rundkurse. Nur das Preismodell ist für die meisten ziemlich abschreckend. NASCAR 2013 hingegen ist einfach ein Arcade-Racer wie F1 2012, Grid oder NFS Shift.


----------



## meckswell (25. Juli 2013)

Auf Steam is es seit gestern verfügbar, bei Amazon steht 16. August. Hat die Vollversion jetzt schon jemand? Also die Gameplayvideos auf Youtube sehen nicht sehr nach Arcade aus, aber für mich ist Shift auch nicht Arcade.
Wenns jemand hat, ruhig mal ein paar Eindrücke posten.


----------



## meckswell (26. Juli 2013)

Nachdem ich mir heut nacht die drei Lets Test Videos angeschaut habe, war ich sehr positiv überrascht. Umfangreiche Tuningoptionen und Telemetriedatenüberwachung während des Rennens. Phantastisch animierte Boxenstopps in der Art hab ich in einem Spiel noch nie gesehen.
Die Grafik scheint jetzt net der Burner zu sein, es reicht auch nur eine DX10 Karte, aber die Grafik ist nicht das entscheidente was ein Rennspiel ausmacht, hab zuviele Blender gesehn, die außer Grafik nichts drauf haben und die fangen alle mit _Need_ an (Shift 1+2 meine ich damit nicht, die sind für mich ok).
Sehr gute Controllerunterstützung und mit Lenkrad sehr gut zu fahren, aber nicht zu einfach zu fahren, bisschen zuviel gegenlenken und man hat das Auto verloren.
Also für mich kommt das sehr realistisch rüber und es ist kein Arcaderacer.
Nachdem ich drüber geschlafen habe, habe ich es dann gekauft und werde es nun mal testen und dann noch eigene Erfahrungen mitteilen.


----------



## Stephan79 (29. Juli 2013)

Hi Meckswell 

na wie ist das Game so bin auch am überlegen ob es sich lohnt.

gruß stephan79


----------



## meckswell (29. Juli 2013)

Hi Stephan,

zwischen der Beta und der Final wurde die KI verändert und das war ziemlich blöd, denn es kommt jetzt laufend zu Unfällen und an normalen Rennbetrieb ist nicht zu denken. Ich dachte erst es liegt an mir, dann las ich einige Kommentare und alle regen sich über die veränderte KI auf und dass der Singleplayer so nicht fahrbar ist.

Ansonsten macht es schon Spass, es hat auch voll viel Features, wie Reifenabnutzung wird angezeigt, Benzinverbrauch, Strecken- und Motortemperatur, umfangreiche Tuningmöglichkeiten.

Es unterstützt PhysX, aber die 670 hat eh fast nix zu tun, die Load is so niedrig, dass die Karte nichtmal richtig hochtakten muss,meist läuft sie mit 0,98V und 810Mhz.
Die CPU-Auslastung liegt meist bei 75%.

Warte mit dem Kauf, sollte ein Patch die Problematik beheben, werd ich es hier melden.

Multiplayer hab ich noch nicht probiert.

Edit:
Noch ein Wort zu den Boxenstopps, die sind genial. Streckenbedingt ist die Abnutzung der rechten Reifen höher und man kann während des Rennens dann festlegen, dass nur die rechten Reifen gewechselt werden, das geht dann schon schneller, weil es gibt nur ein Team (oder eines pro Wagenseite, weiß net genau). Oder dass nur bisschen Benzin nachgefüllt wird ohne Reifenwechsel. Und die Stopps sehen phantastisch aus.


----------



## Stephan79 (29. Juli 2013)

ok, dann warte ich noch und halt mich mal auf den laufenden zwecks Patch.

mfg stephan


----------



## Iro540 (30. Juli 2013)

Hi, hab mir das Spiel geholt. Muss sagen finde ich echt ganz cool .
Das einzige was mich stoert ist die steuerung im menue. Etwas komisch und "frikelig". Komme damit irgendwie nicht zurecht...
Das fahren macht hingegen wieder richtig laune. Ist aber gar nicht so leicht, im Pulk mit 200 m/ph in der kurve nirgends anzuecken. Habs zwar bisher nur mit pad gespielt, aber selbst da hats maechtig laune gemacht. Und der sound... Herlich..

Jeder der auf so eine art rennen steht sollte sich das spiel zulegen.

Das einzige was mich stoert, ist die teilweise echt idiotische ki. Ich wurde mehrmals gleich im ersten turn hinten angestupst und abgeschossen. Find ich jetzt nicht sooo cool.

Hab da noch nen anderes Problem: mein Lenkrad steht immer schief. Bei anderen Spielen nicht.
Hat das noch jemand. Wenn ja, wirds wohl am Spiel bzw. am Setup der Autos liegen das die immer nach rechts ziehen.

Vielen dank fuer die Hilfe / Infos.


----------



## T0biT0bsucht (27. August 2013)

Hi Leute,

ich spiele nascar2013 seit erscheinung bei steam und bin als totaler nascar fan begeistert.
trotzdem gibt es einiges zu bemängeln, als alter nascar2003 haudegen ist die messlatte für 2013 meinerseits sehr hoch.
das heist ich lege sehr viel wert auf maximalen realissmuss.
Deshalb vergleiche ich nascar 2003 (papyrus) mit 2013 (eutechnix).

Die grafik sound und performance bei 2013 ist einfach nur geil, übertrifft meine erwartungen.
Das game play ist ebenfals sehr gut, physik und fahrrealissmuss ist genau so gut wie bei nascar 2003.
Die gegner AI ist sehr gelungen, sehr überhol lustig und knallhart, die puschen ohne ende und verzeihen keine fehler.
man selbst wird sehr schnell abgeschossen, aber die AI gegner sind nur schwer abzudrängeln und fangen ihre karre fast immer wieder ein (superprofis).

Nun meine mängel

am meisten entteuscht das shadens model, da man bei der einstellung (full dammage) kaum in der lage ist sein auto zu schrotten, so viel talent habe ich erst zwei mal in 4 wochen bewiesen.
alle rennen werden mit 43 zieldurchlaufen beendet, niemand erreicht ein DNF (dit not finish).
selbst nach zehn oder mehr massenkarambulagen fahren alle mit beulen im lack durchs ziel.
dies ist leider null real und sollte schleunigst von eutechnix verbessert werden.

das carsetup ist gut gemacht, aber leider habe ich das gefühl das die einstellungen niemals übernommen werden, das heist ich fahre immer in der qualifi einstellung, was bei einigen rennen zur überhitzung des motors führt.

beim boxenstop werden meine einstellungen nicht immer so durchgefürt wie gewünscht. das heist es werden manchmal alle 4 statt nur 2 reifen gewechselt.
das schaden reparieren wirt nie dargestellt und kostet auch kaum mehr als eine sekunde (sehr unlogisch) war bei 2003 sehr real.

Fazit:

für nascar fans ein muss, da pc spieler seit 10 jahren geschmachtet haben.
nascar 2003 ist immer noch das realste spiel, aber 2013 kann da fast mithalten.

wenn 2013 noch ein paar paches bekommt und noch realer wird, ist es in meinen augen super geil.


Ps: suche noch deutsche spieler für multiplayer, sind nur zu zweit, mein sohn (10) und ich (32).
würden uns sehr über mehr mitspieler freuen, besser noch einer 2013 gruppe beitreten.

MfG
T0biT0bsucht


----------



## Iro540 (27. August 2013)

Moin, bin gerne dabei, weil ich find das spiel der hammer. Hab schon mehrmals in den usa ein nascar rennen live gesehen. Absoluter fan

Deine pros und cons kann ich absolut bestaetigen. Die ki ist teilweise echt frustfoerdernd wenn man permanent abgeschossen wird und man von hinten sich durchs feld arbeiten muss.

Bloed bei mir ist, dass ich auf der gerade immer ein schiefes lenkrad habe. Siehe heirzu oben. Vielleicht kann mir ja mal einer hier weiterhelfen.

Ansonsten wuerde ich gerne das mal im multiplayer ausprobieren. Aber erst, wenn ich das mit meinem lenkrad geregelt habe.


----------



## meckswell (28. August 2013)

Das mit dem schiefen Lenkrad könnte daher kommen, dass das Setup des Fahrzeuges nicht symmetrisch ist. Dadurch dass es auf den Ovals immer Linkskurven sind, ist die rechte Fahrzeugseite anders eingestellt, als die Linke.
Deswegen zieht das Auto auf der Geraden vermutlich etwas nach links.


----------



## T0biT0bsucht (28. August 2013)

Hi leute,

das mit der lenkung stimmt was meckswell da schreibt, das ist ganz normal das ein nascar auf der geraden nach rechts zieht.
da muss man sich einfach dran gewöhnen, war bei mir damals kein problem.

bitte nochmals um interresenten für multiplayer rennen, würde sehr gerne mal erfahrungen mit mehr als 5 fahrern sammeln.

Mfg
T0biT0bsucht


----------



## T0biT0bsucht (28. August 2013)

Hi Iro540, würde gerne kontakt mit dir aufnehmen, wie können wir das machen???

habe teamspeak oder steam.
bei interresse bitte melden.

MfG
T0biT0bsucht


----------



## nasenmann (28. August 2013)

Was mich am meisten stört ist wenn man vor dem (erneuten) Start in der Kolonne fährt und man die Start-Linie überquert, das Auto in eine Richtung reißt sobald ich selber steuern muß und man gleich die nächste gelbe Flagge hat.......
und das ich immer um Längen langsamer bin als das Mittelfeld......



Bzgl. Multiplayer hätte ich auch Interesse! Hab aber kein Teamspeak.


----------



## Hupe (1. September 2013)

Hab das Spiel heute auch mal angezocket. 

Macht echt nen guten Eindruck. Nur wird mal leider von der KI immer abgeschossen!
Leider kann man das Spiel nicht auf Deutsch umstellen. 
Hat zufällig jemand ne deutsche Anleitung oder ähnliches?


----------



## Iro540 (2. September 2013)

T0biT0bsucht schrieb:


> Hi Iro540, würde gerne kontakt mit dir aufnehmen, wie können wir das machen???
> 
> habe teamspeak oder steam.
> bei interresse bitte melden.
> ...



Via steam ists am besten. Teamspeak hab ich nicht. Kostet das was? Wenn nein, lad ichs mir auch.

Bin aber am meisten am we online. Unter der woche selten. Haette aber mal richtig bock dazu mit richtigen gegnern zu fahren und nicht immer von den bloedie kis abgeschossen werden... 

Ich heisse bei steam auch Iro540. Also ganz leicht zu finden.

Freue mich!!!!

Bis dann


----------



## Hupe (2. September 2013)

Ich wäre auch dabei! Yeeehaaa beim Steam


----------



## T0biT0bsucht (3. September 2013)

Hi iro,

hab dich bei steam gefunden und eingeladen, musst nur noch annehmen.

vielleicht sollten wir am we mal schreiben.

Bitte lade dir schon mal teamspeak 3 herunter (alles kostenlos).

bin in einem clan mitglied, daher kanst du einfach als gast dazukommen und wir können endlich mal schnacken.
vorrausgesetzt du hast ein headset mit micro??

na dann bis zum we, gib einfach eine uhr zeit an und ich bin da!

MfG
tobi


----------



## Iro540 (3. September 2013)

T0biT0bsucht schrieb:


> Hi iro,
> 
> hab dich bei steam gefunden und eingeladen, musst nur noch annehmen.
> 
> ...



Hey tobi,

Cool. Heute schaff ichs nicht mehr zu bestaetigen. Aber bis zum we schaff ichs schon .

Nen kopfhoerer hab ich, nen micro leider nicht.

Wegen uhrzeit am we: eher am vormittag. Ists okay, wenn ich das kurzfristige sage?

Bis dann

Jan


----------



## meckswell (6. September 2013)

Ein größerer Patch kommt grad 429MB, vllt deutsche Sprachunterstützung und faire KI? Mehr möcht ich doch garnicht, Rest is oke.


----------



## Stephan79 (12. Januar 2014)

Moin Leute..

Was ist denn aus dem Game geworden macht es Laune , lohnt sich ein kauf.


----------



## Iro540 (23. Februar 2014)

Also laune machts. Hab leider nicht so viel zeit wie ich gerne haette, um das zu spielen. Hab mir jetzt auch nascar 2014 geholt. Muss ich jedoch noch anspielen.
2013 macht spass.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (3. März 2014)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem Game und meinem Logitech DF:GT.
Im Karrieremodus werden meine Pedale gar nicht erkannt und im Arcademodus (oder wie der auch immer heißt) war gestern Gas und Bremse invertiert.
Habt ihr evtl. einen Rat?


----------

